# Suzuki king quad 700



## badbrute09 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a fuel injected king quad 700 it runs great and everything but everytime i go in a creek it shuts off, wont start back up until im out of the creek anyone else have this problem?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

did u die electric grease all your connections and your spark plg????


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, water is getting in somewhere. Make sure your battery cables are greased and screwed down tight.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

What about your coil.
Plug wire might have a crack or hole in it.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to my king quad. My spark plug wire would get wet and the bike would die. Once I was pulled out and the plug wire dries off it fire right up and drive fine till I hit water again. I wrapped my wire in black tape and dielectric my plug end of it and didn't have any more problems out of it.


----------

